# favorite TV shows.



## laurennicole

you can list your favorite shows here.


----------



## laurennicole

MY FAVORITE show ever is LAW & ORDER SVU!!
please share your faveorit to.


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

The News, Cold Case Files, Pet Star, Gang Land... I'm so boring!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

My absolute bestest favorite show is *24*.
_"Jack Bauer can escape from the LOST island in 24 hours!"_

But, I've recently started watching reruns (new to me) of *HOUSE*. Since I chose not to go shopping on 'black Friday', I sat around and watched the (DVR recorded) marathon of back to back *HOUSE* episodes.  Now, I feel like I could diagnose ANY of your hedgie illnesses.

LOL! :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47

I'd have to say my favorite shows are Fringe, Law and Order: SVU, House, Robot Chicken, Family Guy, and JON & KATE PLUS 8!! :lol: thats like my favorite show ever


----------



## weddinglady

I love Cold Case, CSI Vegas, ER and Jon & Kate plus 8 too. I am really sad ER is ending. My youngest wishes our house was like Jon & Kate, but my oldest thinks it's chaos with just the two of them.


----------



## Zalea

I'm definitely a House follower--I'm in the same boat, Pixie: I watch the back to back episodes anytime they're on.  I'm constantly walking around saying "BIOPSY!" to the littlest things. And I LOVE Monk, as well as Family Guy. 
I'm such a geek, but one of my favorite shows no-longer-in-production is M*A*S*H. Hawkeye is my hero. I've spent countless hours watching re-runs of that show, mainly the episodes after Honeycutt joined because I'm not a big Trapper fan.


----------



## sagesmommy

OK the BEST show in the WHOLE history of shows is NIPTUCK!!! Coming back for a new season in JANUARY!!! YAY! also L&O SVU is right up there... King of the hill, wife swap is hilarious, 
Oh and House is just GREAT! I have been watching since day one i believe cause i too try to watch the re runs but i have seen them all like 100 times! Did anyone ever notice they always think its Lupus? and it NEVER is?? haha


----------



## Genevieve

Jon and Kate Plus 8 from TLC.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Oh yeah, I also like Time Warp, Mythbusters, Fringe, and any of the "specials" on TLC (you know, the documentaries about people with rare deformities or diseases, like the "my shocking story" series).


----------



## Hedgie17

i love jon and kate plus eight and AFV also i like extreme makeover home edition


----------



## sagesmommy

IT"S LUPUS!


----------



## roxy

dexter
robot chicken
flight of conchords
aqua teen hunger force
and most anything that comes on discovery, comedy and HGTV
:ugeek:


----------



## BelleHedge

Hah! I have way too many!


----------



## FL_Hedgie

What an appropriate thread for my first post, introducing my first hedgehog!! I have had my little guy for 5 days now. His full name is Leroy Jethro Gibbs, which is a character on one of my favorite shows, NCIS. Each day he gets braver and braver, and all I have to do is read here for a bit and find the answers to any questions I may have  Other favorite shows include House, Fringe, Ghost Whisperer, Ghost Hunters, SVU, Bones.... the list goes on, thank heaven for DVR!!


----------



## bamafan2112

r_k_chic47 said:


> Oh yeah, I also like Time Warp, Mythbusters.....


Love those shows! Also, as it seems to be popular around here, Family Guy.

Don't watch too many new TV shows. Really like The Andy Griffith Show, Samford and Son, Good Times, and The Three Stooges (which never comes on any more :x ).


----------



## Kean

my favorite are
corner gas
futurama
avatar the last airbender
and almost everything on YTV, family channel, and cartoonnetwork   :mrgreen:


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

Advetures of Sonic The Hedgehog, Sonic X.
My god I'm a sonic . oh well, he's one cool hedgehog.


----------



## Lilysmommy

My favorite is definitely House. But a close second is The Big Bang Theory (on CBS Monday nights at 8), and also Family Guy, American Dad, a few shows on Nickelodeon (I'm such a nerd, lol), and I also love almost anything that plays on Animal Planet.


----------



## Sara&Marshal

My favorites are:
The Girls Next Door on E!
and 
House
Why does everyone like john and kate plus 8?? ..EW!


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

Oh. I forgot the simpsons


----------



## LoriL

Monk
Ace of Cakes
Frasier (I get the old seasons from Netflix)
The Twilight Zone (I love it when the Sci Fi channel has their marathon!)
I'm hooked on "True Beauty" (new reality show on ABC)
The Tudors
Dexter (I feel so guilty for putting that one in!)


----------



## stiffanbond

My favorite TV show is C.S.I.Las Vegas because i love the killing and busting the killer and they get arrested. I also love American Idol, The Fresh Prince, Grounded For Life,Gilmore Girls.


----------



## allears.fan

My most favorite tv show is NCIS. I have watched pratically every season online with the help of tvshack.net (you can watch any tv - any season - an episode there). 

I also love Little People Big World, Cake Boss, Grey's Anatomy, and America's Funniest Home videos. .


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

My favorite of ALL time has got to be...

*FUTURAMA*

Oh my gaw, I just absolutely adore that show. I have every single season and movie on DVD and I also have the collector's edition which I never touch.

Also, THEY'RE COMING UP WITH A NEW SEASON AND IT'S STARTING NEXT THURSDAY
AWLEJFAWJEFLKAJWEF


----------



## Amy1024

- Avatar: The Last Airbender - I get yelled a lot by my parents for still watching this because I'm 22  But it's a great show and totally worth the yellings :lol: 
- CSI - I love the forensics behind it but I usually get too scared watching it by myself. 
- The Simpsons
- What I Like About You
- George Lopez
- Scrubs 
- And Bleach (subbed, not dubbed) is my all time favorite anime!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Amy1024 said:


> - Avatar: The Last Airbender - I get yelled a lot by my parents for still watching this because I'm 22  But it's a great show and totally worth the yellings :lol:


It's okay, I'm 20 and I still absolutely love the show! Have the first two seasons on dvd and planning to get the third when I have money for it. :lol:

My other favorite shows that currently play are House, Big Bang Theory, and Glee. I like any number of Animal Planet shows and really miss The Jeff Corwin Experience, E-Vet Interns and Jockeys. I also like It's Me or the Dog a lot.


----------



## EryBee

I don't watch much tv, and when I do it's on DVD or hulu, but I LOVE Arrested Developement and Scrubs  Also, did anyone watch Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog? It was wonderful,


----------



## Sarahg

EryBee said:


> Also, did anyone watch Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog? It was wonderful,


I loved it!


----------



## Puffers315

Squidbillies on [Adult Swim] has been my favorite since it appeared. And of course all the other great shows, Metalocalypse, Aqua Teen (Before they sucked), Harvey Birdman, Robot Chicken, Sealab 2021, Moral Oral, etc.

I don't do a lot of regular 'regular tv' watching, even what I do watch is more of a background noise for me, be it working on the hedgehogs or computer. Scrubs, Becker, been watching Cheers, Seinfeld for sitcoms, and then random 'learning' ones, The Dog Whisperer, any of the rescue 'pet police' shows, some random ones like the repo shows, the Phillie Parking Authority.

And of course Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, American Dad, Cleveland Show, etc.


----------



## nationofamanda

*DR. WHO!* also, 30 rock, gossip girl (guilty pleasure), the sarah silverman program, kids in the hall, upright citizens brigade, mr.show, arrested development, futurama, daria, mission hill, gilmore girls, seinfeld, and true blood.


----------



## Lilysmommy

EryBee said:


> Also, did anyone watch Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog? It was wonderful,


I love Dr. Horrible! I've not only seen it numerous times, my friends and I did a shadowcast to the movie twice, where we followed the movements of the actors as the movie played.


----------



## jdlover90

My favorite TV shows are as follows: Ghost Hunters (can't help it, it's just very interesting lol), Everybody Loves Raymond (too bad the seasons are over), Dirty Jobs, Futurama, South park, and other than that I don't want TV that much. :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47

Any hardcore TRUE BLOOD fans out there?  I know I'm one!


----------



## Data

My absolute favorite TV show would have to be Arrested Development. How I miss it so.

Currently, I watch; Mythbusters, Dirty Jobs, Deadliest Catch (RIP Capt. Harris  ), Family Guy, and a whole bunch of anime series.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

Ok my favorite shows are Bones, House, Law and Order Special Victims Unit, the Animal Cops, Invader Zim (I own the DVDs hehe my sis says Gaz was base off of me) Fosters home for Imaginary Friends, and of cores Family Guy


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

r_k_chic47 said:


> Any hardcore TRUE BLOOD fans out there?  I know I'm one!


Isn't that a comic series? :?:


----------



## r_k_chic47

tie-dye hedgie said:


> [quote="r_k_chic47":1sfivmcr]Any hardcore TRUE BLOOD fans out there?  I know I'm one!


Isn't that a comic series? :?:[/quote:1sfivmcr]
No, it's more of a drama vampire series on HBO. And not any pre-teen vampire crap like on the twilight series. (Sorry to any twilight fans out there)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

r_k_chic47 said:


> [quote="tie-dye hedgie":3mztxbfi][quote="r_k_chic47":3mztxbfi]Any hardcore TRUE BLOOD fans out there?  I know I'm one!


Isn't that a comic series? :?:[/quote:3mztxbfi]
No, it's more of a drama vampire series on HBO. And not any pre-teen vampire crap like on the twilight series. (Sorry to any twilight fans out there)[/quote:3mztxbfi]
Oh, oops!


----------



## Sela

r_k_chic47 said:


> Sorry to any twilight fans out there


Never apologize to the twilight (will NOT capitalize, it doesn't deserve it) fans. They have no appreciation of real literature and wouldn't know a good book if it danced naked in front of them singing 'I'm a little teapot.'


----------



## r_k_chic47

Yay I found someone else who doesn't like twilight!  It's all too fake to me, and its more like a love story rather than about vampires. And WAYYYY too much hype about it, I hate seeing twilight stuff everywhere I look (I'm talking about the movies as well as the books).


----------



## talibali

r_k_chic47 said:


> Yay I found someone else who doesn't like twilight!  It's all too fake to me, and its more like a love story rather than about vampires. And WAYYYY too much hype about it, I hate seeing twilight stuff everywhere I look (I'm talking about the movies as well as the books).


I used to love twilight but when my sister showed me true blood on HBO i was in love...... it is the best vampire show you will ever see.... most the male vampires are really really hot!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

r_k_chic47 said:


> Yay I found someone else who doesn't like twilight!  It's all too fake to me, and its more like a love story rather than about vampires. And WAYYYY too much hype about it, I hate seeing twilight stuff everywhere I look (I'm talking about the movies as well as the books).


I completely agree, not a fan at all!


----------



## r_k_chic47

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> [quote="r_k_chic47":8436lk19]Yay I found someone else who doesn't like twilight!  It's all too fake to me, and its more like a love story rather than about vampires. And WAYYYY too much hype about it, I hate seeing twilight stuff everywhere I look (I'm talking about the movies as well as the books).


I used to love twilight but when my sister showed me true blood on HBO i was in love...... it is the best vampire show you will ever see.... most the male vampires are really really hot!  [/quote:8436lk19]
Yes True Blood is ABSOLUTELY the best vampire show there is. And I think that not only the vampires, but most of the werewolves (Alcide <3) and Jason and Hoyt and Sam are pretty cute too =P can't wait to see the next episode on sunday, they always leave you wanting MORE!


----------



## Sela

I'll stick with Harry Potter, methinks. Deathly Hallows for the win.


----------



## LizardGirl

Hahaha, kinda have to agree with Sela. I'm a huge Snape fan. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Hehe, I'm with Sela and LG. I'm a die-hard Harry Potter fan, though my favorites are Fred, George, and Remus.  

Also, as far as vampires go, I can't stand Twilight or Trueblood. I haven't actually watched any episodes of Trueblood, but I read the first book of the series it's based on and in all honesty, it reminded me a lot of Twilight. :? My favorite vampire series is The Den of Shadows quartet, by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes. I haven't found a lot of people who've read that series though. >.<


----------



## r_k_chic47

I've also read the first book of the series and it's NOTHING compared to the show.. You'd be surprised how much better the show is


----------



## dancetinadance

I'm definitely a Harry Potter fan! It's kind of funny because I've grown up with the characters...and the actors, for that matter!

I'm not a die hard Twilight fan, but I have seen the movies. I guess it's more of a guilty pleasure that I don't like to admit haha...it's just so bad! :lol: 

Any Showtime fans?? I absolutely LOVE

Dexter
Weeds
Nurse Jackie
United States of Tara

I also like Sons of Anarchy on FX, Parenthood on NBC (...I think) and I like to watch random sitcoms, like on TBS


----------



## shaelyntaylor

Favorite TV show of all time has got to be........(drum roll please)
TRUE BLOOD!
I'm hooked can't wait til season 3 is on dvd
(I don't get HBO so no one tell me what has happend!)


----------

